# Firmware Update



## Creator (12 Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen

Ich habe ein Problem und zwar kann ich mein Projekt nicht auf die CU320 (Sinamic S120) laden da ich keine Verbindung herstellen kann. Das Problem ist das ich ein Firmware Update machen muss, da dies der einzige Grund sein kann. (PG/PC Schnittstelle ist gut, Busadresse ist richtig eingestellt) Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen. Wie geht das genau. Was muss ich beachten.


Besten Dank


----------



## ChristophD (12 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ob da wirklich ein FW Update notwendig ist kannst Du folgendermassen erkennen:
Beim Versuch Online zu gehen kommt im unteren Bereich im Fenster "Ausgabe Zielsystem" ein Grund warum nicht online gegangen werden kann.
Wenn dort eine Ausschrift kommt mit "inkompatibles Gerät" dann liegt es an der FW.
Wenn Du im Scout/Starter mal unter erreichbare Teilnehmer guckst (PC direkt an CU320 anschließen) wird dir auch die erkannte Version des Teilnehmers angezeigt, dann kannst Du im Projekt auch die Version anlegen.

Wenn Du trotzdem ein FW Update machen willst einfach die CF Karte der CU320 löschen und die neue FW auf die CF Karte spielen (ins Root der Karte).
Beim nächsten Hochlauf nimmt er dann die FW von der Karte, da der CU320 keinen internen Speicher für die FW besitzt bootet er immer mit der auf der CF Karte hinterlegten FW.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Creator (12 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Christoph

ja es war ein FW Update nötig, wir hatten noch einen Siemensmitarbeiter bei uns heute, er hat uns die neue FW raufgeladen. 

Danke für deine Antwort


----------

